# Help me make my final choice



## compassman (Sep 12, 2019)

after all my research I decided to by ariens or toro. I have it narrowed down to four models. The ariens deluxe 28" SHO or deluxe 30" and toro the 928 or 1028. I have a large pad that can park over six cars and it has a incline out and its about 200 feet. Both will be coming from a local dealer.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

28 sho


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

none of the above.

anyway cannot help unless you say how much snow you get, wet/dry, budget , elevation, and other variables. 

otherwise pick out of a hat.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

They sell Ford, Chevys, and Chrysler, etc .... When it comes down to it, the final decision is yours.


You will get the Ariens camp telling you Ariens, and the Toro camp telling you Toro. Me, I am an Ariens guy, as I have never been a fan of Toro, as my neighbor had a Toro mower, a peice of junk, always breaking down. But that was years ago, and not a snowblower ... I am sure either one will suit you.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

I'd probably go with the SHO. I don't care for the Toro quick stick that much. Everytime you move the chute, the chute deflector's setting has to be reset. On a windy day no matter the chute setting I'm more apt to leave the deflector set. If you must go Toro then I'd choose the 1028 because of the handwarmers that the 928 does not have. I own both brands and both are very good machines.


----------



## robs9 (Sep 5, 2018)

Toro 1028 is my vote. 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## enigma-2 (Feb 11, 2014)

Both are good machines, I currently own a Toro (smaller, older) and an Ariens (24 platinum). 

If you haven't already, visit both dealers and go hands on. Try the controls, compare the overall feel. 

I got curious myself and ran a quick comparison on the two lower versions. Here's my results:

Ariens Deluxe 28 SHO
306cc Engine: 306cc
Fuel tank: 0.8 gal
Torque: 17 ft-lb
Auger dia: 14"
Impeller dia: 14"
Auger: serrated 
Chute: steel
Chute rotation: 200 deg
Max throwing distance: 55 ft
Steering: auto turn
Gear case: cast iron
Reverse: 2 speeds
Forward: 6 speeds 
Tires: 16 x 4.8"
Remote deflector controls: both
Interlocking controls: yes
Hand warmers: yes
Headlight: halogen 20 watt
Weight: 286 lbs
Warranty: 3 years
Length: 58.3", width: 26.4", height: 45.9"

Toro Power Max HD 928 OAE
Engine: 265cc
Fuel tank: 0.9 gal
Torque: n/a
Auger dia: 14"
Impeller dia: 12"
Auger: serrated 
Chute: steel
Chute rotation: 200 deg
Max throwing distance: 45 ft
Steering: auto turn
Gear case: aluminum 
Reverse: 2 speeds
Forward: 6 speeds 
Tires: 16 x 4.8"
Remote deflector controls: both
Interlocking controls: yes
Hand warmers: no
Headlight: LED
Weight: 264 lbs
Warranty: 3 years
Length: 63", width: 29", height: 44.5"
--------------
The Ariens has a more powerful engine and throws more snow, further. Its heavier and smaller than the Toro. And it has hand warmers. Augers are the same size, the impeller is 2" larger on the Ariens. 

The Ariens uses shear pins to fault, the Toro claims its it's hardened gears can withstand any jam without shear pins. (Its engine just stops dead, not convinced this is all that good for an engine).

Speaking as an Ariens owner, I would buy again. Best machine I've ever owned. And it outsells all other brands. The Toro still runs great (my backup machine), but it's made of less expensive materials. (In all fairness however, I haven't looked at the 928 other than online).


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

enigma-2 said:


> Both are good machines, I currently own a Toro (smaller, older) and an Ariens (24 platinum).
> 
> If you haven't already, visit both dealers and go hands on. Try the controls, compare the overall feel.
> 
> ...



Which is why i said 28 sho
bigger motor
bigger impeller
blows snow better 

heated grips
better value for the money
not and ariens homer
its just better


----------



## TooTall999 (Nov 19, 2015)




----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

As you can see the the video above. The Toro has no problem in deep snow and the chute control are the best. As for the engine size, With Toro's design , it doesn't require a larger engine like other brands.


----------



## TooTall999 (Nov 19, 2015)

The man in the Toro video is given snow blowers to test and review. He bought the Toro with his own money and keeps it as his personal snow blower. To me that speaks volumes.


----------



## robs9 (Sep 5, 2018)

So I bought a Toro 1028 Power Max I think in 2008. Used it just about every year since. Except when I had surgery on rt foot two years in a row. Had to have neighbors do it. Much to my chagrin. She sat in a shed for those two years. Went out to shed pulled the rope about ten times it to try and get oil moved around the engine. Pulled the choke up, turned key to on and pulled the rope again. She started right up. Did not drain the the gas. I use Stabil in everything. Drove it to garage and put fresh gas in it. Absolutely no problems. I did have it picked up by my dealer to have it looked over. They did have to work in the trigger steering because it was not really working correctly. I am extremely happy with this Toro snowblower. 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

Your pole should have a fifth choice " None of the above "


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Toro had a very nice blower in the Power Max HD 928 OHXE, but then the "updated" version came out and they omitted the handwarmers. If they would have included the HW's on the new model then maybe. Why Toro why?


----------



## compassman (Sep 12, 2019)

I purchased a new simplicity H1730E from a local deal. It was leftover from last year and gave me a great deal. To good of a deal to pass up. I didn't consider a simplicity but the dealer and the machine came highly recommended.


----------



## The Q (Dec 19, 2016)

*Help me make my final choice

Help us help you with some more information*


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

compassman said:


> I purchased a new simplicity H1730E from a local deal. It was leftover from last year and gave me a great deal. To good of a deal to pass up. I didn't consider a simplicity but the dealer and the machine came highly recommended.


thats because they sell them lol....... but for real all the larger brands are pretty good. honda, toro, simplicity, honda, ariens they all blow snow. i personally stay away from MTD but hey they blow snow too. maintain your equipennt well and im sure it will last you a long time.


----------

